# to download xorg



## bijoy_franco (Jul 16, 2010)

Is there any way i can download xorg 7.5 as i dont have Internet connection at home. When i tried downloading from the Xorg website there are so many files to download and as i am newb, it is realy confusing. 

Thanks 

BIjoy


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

Too difficult. Is not only Xorg the problem. Comes with a lot of dependencies even you try to do it a slim as it could be.

```
Path:	/usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal
Info:	X.Org minimal distribution metaport
Maint:	ports@eitanadler.com
B-deps:	
R-deps:	bison-2.4.1_1,1 cairo-1.8.10_1,1 consolekit-0.4.1_3 damageproto-1.2.0 dbus-1.2.24_1 dbus-glib-0.86_1
dmidecode-2.10 dri-7.4.4,2 dri2proto-2.2 eggdbus-0.6_1 expat-2.0.1_1 fixesproto-4.1.1 font-alias-1.0.2
font-cursor-misc-1.0.1 font-misc-misc-1.1.0 font-util-1.0.2 fontconfig-2.8.0,1 fontsproto-2.1.0 freetype2-2.3.12
gamin-0.1.10_4 gettext-0.18_1 gio-fam-backend-2.24.1_1 glib-2.24.1_1 gnome_subr-1.0 gobject-introspection-0.6.14
hal-0.5.14_8 inputproto-2.0 kbproto-1.0.4 libGL-7.4.4 libICE-1.0.6,1 libSM-1.1.1_1,1 libX11-1.3.3,1 libXau-1.0.5
libXaw-1.0.7,1 libXdamage-1.1.2 libXdmcp-1.0.3 libXext-1.1.1,1 libXfixes-4.0.4 libXfont-1.4.0,1 libXi-1.3,1
libXinerama-1.1,1 libXmu-1.0.5,1 libXp-1.0.0,1 libXpm-3.5.7 libXrender-0.9.5 libXt-1.0.7 libXxf86misc-1.0.2
libXxf86vm-1.1.0 libdrm-2.4.12_1 libffi-3.0.9 libfontenc-1.0.5 libiconv-1.13.1_1 libpciaccess-0.11.0 libpthread-stubs-0.3_3
libvolume_id-0.81.1 libxcb-1.6 libxkbfile-1.0.6 libxkbui-1.0.2_1 libxml2-2.7.7 m4-1.4.14_1,1 mkfontdir-1.0.5 mkfontscale-1.0.7
pciids-20091229 pcre-8.02 perl-5.10.1_2 pixman-0.16.6 pkg-config-0.23_1 png-1.4.3 policykit-0.9_6 polkit-0.96_2
printproto-1.0.4 python26-2.6.5 renderproto-0.11 xauth-1.0.4 xcb-util-0.3.6_1 xextproto-7.1.1 xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0
xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0 xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0 xf86miscproto-0.9.3 xf86vidmodeproto-2.3 xineramaproto-1.2 xinit-1.2.0
xkeyboard-config-1.8_1 xorg-server-1.7.5,1 xproto-7.0.16
WWW:	http://www.x.org/
```

This are the dependencies xorg-minimal needs to be build!
Well if you build this dependencies from source then yes. It could be possible.
So there are 2 ways. Or take all the sources from another computer with internet or buy a wifi usb, setup the wireless (check compatibility first) and you install it from ports


----------



## bijoy_franco (Jul 16, 2010)

*its too complicated*

i will get internet connection first and do it through port. Thats too easy than installing xorg myself..


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

Well internet connection is the best solution because practical a desktop unix system is almost impossible to be build without internet connection.
The good news is that freebsd supports a lot of network cards  and a network card don't cost


----------

